# WANTED: TOC Crescent Model 1 "Butterfly" Badge



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2015)

Picked up this crusty critter this week which I believe to be a late 90's Crescent. If I am wrong , please correct me as I am not familiar with these at all...._yet_.  Seems to be pretty complete except for a badge, needing the saddle to be redone and a 55gal drum of P.B. Blaster. Thanks in advance for the help! Mike








Not sure if it takes a badge such as this:


Or more like this:


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2015)

Similar to this I believe, but a few years later.


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Finding a badge is easy. Finding the model # you want is the hard part.....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2015)

That bike will take my badge, and the best part is mine has no model No. on it!!! (or use till you find the correct one?) cheap enough.....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Picked up this crusty critter this week which I believe to be a late 90's Crescent. If I am wrong , please correct me as I am not familiar with these at all...._yet_.  Seems to be pretty complete except for a badge, needing the saddle to be redone and a 55gal drum of P.B. Blaster. Thanks in advance for the help! Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Question..... Why did some No.1's use this badge and some the pointed vertical badge????? Wierd.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2015)

Probably earlier? Like the '94 Nick/Darcie recently sold


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2015)

Could be but if both No. 1's?????????


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Could be but if both No. 1's?????????




You tell me Bri! Thought you were one of the TOC Guru's here!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2015)

I had heard that the vertical badged were older, but I'm thinking the Butterfly/Cross badges are earlier. Your fork tube and crahk assy. seems older, 1894ish and yours definately takes the non vertical badge....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2015)

More pics here.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69366-I-m-gettin-OLD!-1890-s-Crescent


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Still looking! Must be a badge for a men's TOC Western Wheel Works bicycle. Thanks!






This may be a ladies badge, but you get the idea.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 18, 2015)

Are you familiar with wheelmen website? Someone there might know which or have one. Rick


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll check again Rick. Still looking.....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 30, 2015)

A good soaking in oxalic acid, is in order....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a number 11. You could scrape off the second 1 and fill the hole.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bump


----------

